# New Matecumbe Skiff???



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've seen a few pics of the new skiff, but does anyone have any official specs or data on it yet?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

MatecumbeSkiffs.com should answer a lot of questions.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

fishboy73 said:


> I've seen a few pics of the new skiff, but does anyone have any official specs or data on it yet?


Here was the original post from Chris in 2017. LITHIUM SKIFF LAUNCHED


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the web address!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh 2018... it was such a simpler time...

unOfficial unReview - Salt Marsh Heron 18 and Lithium 18 by Capt. Jan ‘Curmudgeon Emeritus’


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

TheAdamsProject said:


> Here was the original post from Chris in 2017. LITHIUM SKIFF LAUNCHED



While it did originate from the work of Geneo Baker and crew down in Islamorada alongside Chris Morejohn, after a couple years of trying to get it dialed in, Geneo brought it up to Mel to make a few changes to enhance the performance and get the hull design just right. At that time, Mel and Geneo partnered up to finally bring it to market. After tackling the hull enhancements, they moved on to the interior and deck lay out and completely redesigned and fine tuned it. You will notice the changes that were implemented when you compare the older photos to what you see today. And the performance on the skiff has greatly improved. Not to say that the design wasn't good initially, they just fine tuned some enhancements to work out some quirks and got it just right.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

TheAdamsProject said:


> Here was the original post from Chris in 2017. LITHIUM SKIFF LAUNCHED


I made the mistake of opening that link. Oh boy.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

I saw one in fort pierce a few weeks ago being put in.. to say that it looked sharp would be an understatement. The boat looked fantastic.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Any idea on pricing?


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

40k and up depending on motor n options


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The few photos of the skiffs on the web site look very nice. The site itself needs some serious work, however. Why go to the trouble of hosting one and not even have detailed specifications, gallery, options listed, engine choices, etc. 

@zthomas


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

They are very very busy down there. I know they don’t have anytime for websites stuff right now... Contact Mel or Genoe if you have serious interest. Mine is almost done now it’s a sweet skiff!!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

TroutNreds12 said:


> They are very very busy down there. I know they don’t have anytime for websites stuff right now... Contact Mel or Genoe if you have serious interest. Mine is almost done now it’s a sweet skiff!!


What? No pics to share? Don't be a hold-out.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Haha I’ll try later... I’ve never posted any pics and I don’t have a lot of updated ones but could share a few


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Haha I’ll try later... I’ve never posted any pics and I don’t have a lot of updated ones but could share a few


Is yours the gray one on the black trailer? It's looking sickkkk. Love the color combo.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

TroutNreds12 said:


> They are very very busy down there. I know they don’t have anytime for websites stuff right now... Contact Mel or Genoe if you have serious interest. Mine is almost done now it’s a sweet skiff!!


I'm not in the market, but plenty of other potential buyers are. And if they can't readily find out information about a brand, they'll move on to another. It's the nature of the business these days.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Zika said:


> The few photos of the skiffs on the web site look very nice. The site itself needs some serious work, however. Why go to the trouble of hosting one and not even have detailed specifications, gallery, options listed, engine choices, etc.


It just dropped this week....give it some time. People love to be teased. Besides, we have never been known for our websites to promote the product. The following and reputation precedes itself.....hence how many skiffs we have on order.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

is this boat being built by islamorada/stuart boatworks? or by ankona?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Ankona


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Paint it blk... yes mine is the grey one on the black trailer should be done soon!! Thanks I love the grey n blk your new boat should look sweet as well


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Spoke with Mel on a different subject today and this gal came up. They got her right and she’s gonna be a sweet skiff no doubt.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Picked up the boat today!! Impressive is an understatement the boats bad ass. Dry dry and Super responsive. Definitely check out this boat if considering any high end skiff build..Geneo and Mel will take care of you! Awesome people and do great work !!! Any questions just ask. Will have more pics in near future if weather ever gets better


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Is ankona discontinuing one of the models, and this is the replacement?


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Not discontinuing any...This boat is being built by Geneo Baker and Mel in the south shop only as of now that I’m aware of


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

TroutNreds12 said:


> Not discontinuing any...This boat is being built by Geneo Baker and Mel in the south shop only as of now that I’m aware of


Maybe the shadowcast 16? I don't see it on the site, and I thought it was an option before.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

No your thinking of the new Caicos it’s replacing the shadow cast 16.. this boat is 18ft 77” beam 115hp rating


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Caicos is an awesome new little skiff as well !


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Trout N reds,
congrats on your new skiff. She looks great. I am interested to hear how she runs with the 115 on her. I ran the plug hull with Geneo that had the 90. I built the first hull from the mold and put a 50 tiller on that one. It’s great to finally see the Lithium skiff now called the Matacumbe 18 skiff get into production.
This hull design started out 5 years ago. Shows what can be lots of bumps in the road to getting a skiff ready for the public.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Appreciate it Chris. Your the one that originally got me in contact with Mel and Geneo. These guys did a lot along the way for us and were great to work with really appreciate them! can’t thand them enough...the boat runs really well with the 115. It’s not much heavier then a 90. Draft is 8-9” which is obviously more then with a 50-70hp but I’m using the boat for tournament and also to take the family out to sand bars and such so the extra hp is nice. I’ll prob only pole maybe 10% of my time and wanted a skiff for that option plus how quite they are.. the boat is amazingly dry, turns on a dime absolutely no slide. Your design with what Mel and Geneo have done with deck, hatches, console and a few other little things has made for one hell of a skiff!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Congrats on the rig, I had been seeing the progress over at Mel and Geneo's Secret Lair. Look's sweet!


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Great, good to 


TroutNreds12 said:


> Appreciate it Chris. Your the one that originally got me in contact with Mel and Geneo. These guys did a lot along the way for us and were great to work with really appreciate them! can’t thand them enough...the boat runs really well with the 115. It’s not much heavier then a 90. Draft is 8-9” which is obviously more then with a 50-70hp but I’m using the boat for tournament and also to take the family out to sand bars and such so the extra hp is nice. I’ll prob only pole maybe 10% of my time and wanted a skiff for that option plus how quite they are.. the boat is amazingly dry, turns on a dime absolutely no slide. Your design with what Mel and Geneo have done with deck, hatches, console and a few other little things has made for one hell of a skiff!!


Great, good to hear. From my time in the plug skiff and my own build I can only agree on the ride.
the original design drawings were done in the Bahamas. Once you get time in her would be interested to hear of top speed. On my build with a 50 it was 34 mph. The recent Beryllium 19 I built which is not only longer and wider at the LWL beam has been hitting 42 mph with a Yahmaha 70. It draws 6-1/2”.
The 10 Weight design gets similar speeds. Have fun.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

So far only had it out a few times and I have a 4 blade prop with me 210lbs another at 175, 25gal of fuel and another 120lbs in batteries we’re getting 45-47mph.. I think once I get a good stainless three blade dialed in boat will touch 50-51. You would know more then me but I don’t think hull is designed for speed? That being said I did test it light and got the same speed so I think the prop being 4 blade with some cup is an awesome overall prop. Once I do lil testing I’ll report back


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

If I had multiple boats And wasn’t using it for family time..... I think a 70 4 stroke or 90 yammy 2 stroke would be perfect for this skiff


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Best of luck with the new ride!

Curious if the stern corners throw any spray with that unique tab design? Hard to tell what it looks like from the pics but the transition from stern corners to transom looks complicated.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Net I honestly have not noticed any spray from the tab corner area.. I’ll make not to check it out tho next time.. I love the look of this skiff it’s so unique no straight lines even the hatches have camber


----------

